# Tough Year



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Another long walk for no birds. Probably 5 miles worth of hiking, saw 3 birds, fired 1 shot. Good thing I like taking photos:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful pics. Even with an empty bag, beats anything else you could spend a Wednesday doing.:O||:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The pics of the grouse are way neat.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Great pictures! A bad day hunting is better than a good day at work...


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics;


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Great pics! I have seen more ruffed grouse this year than I have in a long time. Only been out three times, but I shot a limit each time. Large families with ten or more chicks. Even found grouse in the middle of a sheep herd. I don't know if I'll go again because I'm focused on chukar now, but if I end up deciding to go, I will contact you.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

sittingbull said:


> Great pics! I have seen more ruffed grouse this year than I have in a long time. Only been out three times, but I shot a limit each time. Large families with ten or more chicks. Even found grouse in the middle of a sheep herd. I don't know if I'll go again because I'm focused on chukar now, but if I end up deciding to go, I will contact you.


Sounds good. Leaving for Canada soon, and it may snow before I can go up again.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's Obamas fault you had a crappy hunt...:mrgreen:

Nice pics though...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's Obamas fault you had a crappy hunt...:mrgreen:
> 
> Nice pics though...


He has lots to answer for then. I haven't had a good grouse hunt all year. Can I blame him for Harold Crane today? First time out for waterfowl, and the worst ever. I resolved to never carry decoys on my back again.:mrgreen:


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> He has lots to answer for then. I haven't had a good grouse hunt all year. Can I blame him for Harold Crane today? First time out for waterfowl, and the worst ever. I resolved to never carry decoys on my back again.:mrgreen:


You should buy an airboat! :shock:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Stimmy said:


> You should buy an airboat! :shock:


What would I tell my canoe?

An airboat would be nice, but not cost effective for me. The swarms of mosquitoes yesterday reminded me why I hunt grouse in October. That's the thing about Utah, so many opportunities.


----------

